# New Holland 630 round hay baler



## csmhudd (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a new holland 630 round hay baler. It bales 4x4 size bales. The pickup teeth work just great, but the hay gets clogged up there and will not feed in to the rollers. Anyone have this problem before and if so how do I correct it.

Thanks in advance.

csmhudd


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Different baler had the same problem. I have a hesston 5530. If I start a new bale too quick or have too wet of hay this happens. For my baler if I ease into start of new bale until hay rolls I have no problems. Good luck with yours.


----------



## csmhudd (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks, we have to go real slow, taking too lon g to bale hay, surely there is someone who has to have replaced some part or made an adjustment to their baler


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Are the bales tight when done? If not belt tension. If so then I would look at starter roller or slip clutch. Martin


----------



## csmhudd (Oct 5, 2012)

yes, bales are tight, son in law thinks it might be the belts, is there a way to determine whether it is the starter roller or slip clutch?

thanks so much


----------



## csmhudd (Oct 5, 2012)

does anybody know the height of the flat ridges on the starter roller, the ones that go all the way across


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

csmhudd said:


> yes, bales are tight, son in law thinks it might be the belts, is there a way to determine whether it is the starter roller or slip clutch?
> 
> thanks so much


If the starter roller is turning while the bale is stopped it would be the belts if the starter.is not then follow back checking for sprockets turning and shafts not. The slip clutch slips when overloaded or out of adjustment. The drive side turns and the output doesn't. Your manual will show how to adjust it. Martin


----------

